# Exam Review Course



## shim (Jul 13, 2010)

any sugestion for CE PE in LA or OC area???


----------



## playboyman007 (Jul 14, 2010)

There are numerous review course within Southern California. I can name five within the OC area.

Each of my co-workers have taken one of the following:

1) RBF review, Irvine (for April test only)

2) Chelapati, Irvine

3) MP Review, Costa Mesa

4) Biola University (Mansour Review), La Mirada

5) PECC, Santa Ana

Prices varies depending on your situation.


----------



## ca1 (Aug 11, 2010)

playboyman007 said:


> There are numerous review course within Southern California. I can name five within the OC area.
> Each of my co-workers have taken one of the following:
> 
> 1) RBF review, Irvine (for April test only)
> ...



did your co-workers think Chelapati's or Mansour's review helped them a lot?


----------

